# Binärdatei vom Servlet erzeugen lassen



## Apotheke95 (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich habe wider einmal ein Problem(chen): 

und zwar soll ich ein Servlet erzeugen, was den Status eines RadioButtons einer Trackbar und eines Edit-Feldes in einer Binärdatei sichert.

:bahnhof:

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das anstellen soll; vielleicht hilft ein FileOutputStream weiter... .

kann mir jemand helfen? Vielen Dank im Voraus !!


----------



## turtle (11. Mai 2014)

Beim Senden von Daten musst du angeben, welches Format die Daten eigentlich sind. Dieses geht mit


```
response.setContentType("application/octet-stream");
```

Und dann "einfach" die Daten in den Output-Stream kopieren also zum Client senden.


----------



## Apotheke95 (11. Mai 2014)

Das heißt, das muss in die "dopost"-Methode?


----------



## turtle (12. Mai 2014)

Meistens behandelt man GET und POST gleich

```
public void doGet(HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse res)throws ServletException, IOException {       
deineFunktion(req, res);
}

public void doPost(HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse res)throws ServletException, IOException  {
deineFunktion(req, res);
}
```
Also, ja, es gehört in die doPost-Methode bzw. die Funktion, die den Request abarbeitet.


----------

